# WARNING: OCZ 6400 not fully compatible with Rampage Formula



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

I started a thread at the OCZ forums stating that my OCZ platinum XTC 6400 rev2 2gb dual channel 4-4-4-12 sticks would not oc to 500mhz 1:1 FSB with my rampage board, but did with my GA and MSI P35 boards.

They claim that the rampage boards can't hit 500fsb, and that's a bloody joke.

After trying all kinds of settings that they suggested and none of them worked, I concluded that the 6400 OCZ rams are too old for x48 chipsets, and will not OC very high on a rampage board.

They got furious with me, getting very aggressive and telling me that their ram is completely fine with the rampage boards. Yeah maybe at stocks speeds, sure. but who the hell is gonna run stock speeds on a rampage board? anyways...

None of the OCZ guys had a rampage board, or tested one so none of them can say what's good for the board and what's not.

In conclusion, they deleted my thread off their database.

Clearly, they don't want people to know that their most famous commonly sold sticks do not run well with the rampage board.

So i'm just giving you guys the heads up, OCZ is false advertising.

Oh and I forgot to mention, none of the OCZ rams are listed in the rampage's user manual under memory compatibility!


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

Question, have you used other RAM to test if your board will reach 500Mhz FSB?

(Personally, I don't belive it won't, but I'm just asking )


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> Yup



Heheh, that's one reason I don't frequent manufacturers websites unless absolutely necessary


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm on most of the major rampage forums and I haven't heard of one person walling at 400-450 or past that on a rampage board, yet OCZ claims the rampage boards are designed to only run at 400-450FSB.

I didn't know OCZ knew so much about a board they don't even own, or have tested, wow! *sarcasm*


----------



## b1lk1 (Apr 20, 2008)

If they run stock speeds at stock settings and voltages then they are compatible with the board.  Overclocking doesn't count for compatibility......


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

Fair enough. But who is going to run those particular sticks at stock speeds, on a rampage board? no body.

you buy "enthusiasts" sticks to overclock them. people that run ram at stock speeds buy kingston value ram, or something in that category.

The fact that none of the OCZ memory modules are listed in the rampage user manual is also something to keep in mind.

I've had memory that would not be listed in a mobo's manual, and sure I got into windows. But stability was a huge problem, and random stickyness on the desktop.

I'm not getting the stickyness on the desktop, but These sticks are barely stable with my board at 485 FSB 1:1

I'm not even using 500, I wish i could with these sticks but 485 seems to be right before my wall, and sometimes my bios won't even post.

When I look at my rampage LCD, it displays DRAM. so it's definately the RAM.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 20, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> Fair enough. But who is going to run those particular sticks at stock speeds, on a rampage board? no body.
> 
> you buy "enthusiasts" sticks to overclock them. people that run ram at stock speeds buy kingston value ram, or something in that category.



I agree there entirely.

Why would manufacturers create RAM/motherboards/CPUs etc. and pretty much advertise the fact they can overclock to X speeds or whatever, and then turn around and say "only designed to run at stock speeds"?


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

Good question, I would ask the same thing and OCZ does advertise on certain sticks that they can overclock at a certain frequency. I'm not saying that my sticks were advertised "can oc at 500mhz!" but, they ran flawlessly in my MSI P35 neo2-fr board at 500mhz, and my GA-EP35-DS3P board at 500mhz prime stable.

My neo died, and i RMA'ed my GA for the rampage because GA boards are terrible for oc'ing.

Now that I have the best motherboard I've ever owned, it's so frusterating to know that the RAM that was working oh so well with crappier boards decides to crap out on the l33test of all l33t motherboards.

I just don't want other people to go through what I have with OCZ.


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

this thread is :shadedshu

if you want 1000Mhz ram buy them you can even get 1200Mhz 

so the ram is rated at 800Mhz why should they get more ?


----------



## will (Apr 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> this thread is :shadedshu
> 
> if you want 1000Mhz ram buy them you can even get 1200Mhz
> 
> so the ram is rated at 800Mhz why should they get more ?



That's not really what this thread is about though, his memory CAN do 1000MHz, just not on this board...


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

will said:


> That's not really what this thread is about though, his memory CAN do 1000MHz, just not on this board...



thats why his mad cuz they wont do it on the mobo 

then why is he making OCZ look bad if its the mobo that might not like the ram


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

You're forgetting that I also stated, that OCZ stated that the ram is totally compatible with the rampage board, yet the rampage user manual does not list any ocz modules under compatibility.

Why would they delete my thread off their database? Because they have something to hide.

They don't want people to know the truth, that is why I created the thread here.

This thread's purpose isn't to be judge, it's just a reference.

Take it, or leave it


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> You're forgetting that I also stated, that OCZ stated that the ram is totally compatible with the rampage board, yet the rampage user manual does not list any ocz modules under compatibility.
> 
> Why would they delete my thread off their database? Because they have something to hide.
> 
> ...


It is compatible - it just does not run at 500MHz on your new board. Big wow, my RAM can run at 570MHz on my currewnt board but walled at 480 on my last board. They are not wrong or hiding something- their RAM works perfectly fine with the Rampage board - If you want the speed so much get better memory. Stop complaining because it doesn't work the same in every board.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2008)

it does run at stock right ? then its compatible 

like I said if you want more then pay for faster ram there not that much nowadays


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> You're forgetting that I also stated, that OCZ stated that the ram is totally compatible with the rampage board, yet the rampage user manual does not list any ocz modules under compatibility.



My RAM is not listed under Asus' compatibility list either - OH GOD! what am I going to do- help me ...oh no wait. it works- will Geil say it's compatible - yes they will because it is PC6400 RAM with no ludicrous requirements. They are not going to list every manufacturer and OCZ does not need to get them to list their RAM if it complies with the JDEC specifications (which it does). Blame this on the motherboard not the RAM.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright, alright!

Let's stop jumping this guy!!!

He said he just put it out as a warning for prospective buyers of this RAM in tandem with the Rampage.

He's a good guy, give it a rest...

His statement of: "Take it, or leave it." is pretty self explanitory.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Alright, alright!
> 
> Let's stop jumping this guy!!!
> 
> ...



Fair does


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Alright, alright!
> 
> Let's stop jumping this guy!!!
> 
> ...



but this forum is not here so he can bash on them, thats why his was closed on OCZ where here to help not bash on companies cuz they didnt have something go there way


----------



## Frogger (Apr 21, 2008)

Take the time to read ASUS memory lists and you will find that most if not all show NO OCZ ram on them ...... ASUS and OCZ don't like each other ..... but most Ocz ram will run fine on their Mb's...  they just don't clock well on the 38/48 chipset ....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Take the time to read ASUS memory lists and you will find that most if not all show NO OCZ ram on them ...... ASUS and OCZ don't like each other ..... but most Ocz ram will run fine on their Mb's...  they just don't clock well on the 38/48 chipset ....



You can say the same with a few other companies. G. Skill is one that ASUS doesn't like ether. There is a few boards that may support it, but from what I have seen, none do. And that is strange to me, G. Skill ram has all ways oc'ed really well with ASUS... Don't know yet about the new boards..


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

I do have better ram, but for those that have OCZ 6400 and plan to get a rampage should be warned. 

I'm not bashing OCZ, i'm simply revealing a truth they're trying to hide.

Bash me all you want, the truth is here.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

I get what you're saying, slugzkea! 

It's too bad other's are picking up the wrong idea of your post...


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> I do have better ram, but for those that have OCZ 6400 and plan to get a rampage should be warned.
> 
> I'm not bashing OCZ, i'm simply revealing a truth they're trying to hide.
> 
> Bash me all you want, the truth is here.


:shadedshu what truth ? that they cant get 1000Mhz on a rampage 

whats so hard to take that no all MEM OC's the same on every mobo same goes for CPU's

and I vote for this to be closed  anyone else ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> :shadedshu what truth ? that they cant get 1000Mhz on a rampage
> 
> whats so hard to take that no all MEM OC's the same on every mobo same goes for CPU's
> 
> and I vote for this to be closed  anyone else ?



+1


----------



## Kursah (Apr 21, 2008)

+1


----------



## Frogger (Apr 21, 2008)

+1
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=265049&postcount=33


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

How can a memory company claim compatiblity with a mobo they haven't tested (as witnessed by their uninformed claim that the Rampage CAN'T REACH 500FSB) AND the mobo manufacturer doesn't accept the memory as compatible.

That is lying.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> How can a memory company claim compatiblity with a mobo they haven't tested (as witnessed by their uninformed claim that the Rampage CAN'T REACH 500FSB) AND the mobo manufacturer doesn't accept the memory as compatible.
> 
> That is lying.



Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

I read the OCZ thread too.

Seems you are misunderstood there as well. Sorry 'bout that.

I say we all let this one go.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd still like the poll to be left alive for a bit longer to see if anyone else has had similar experiences.

Like i said, this could be used as a reference, but if an admin feels this should be removed who am i to argue.


----------



## will (Apr 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You can say the same with a few other companies. G. Skill is one that ASUS doesn't like ether. There is a few boards that may support it, but from what I have seen, none do. And that is strange to me, G. Skill ram has all ways oc'ed really well with ASUS... Don't know yet about the new boards..



TBH on the memory lists I have seen for all the ASUS boards I have owned, they never actually have any RAM on them I've even heard of, maybe sometimes Kingston HyperX but thats about it... I've never found any RAM that doesnt work (or OC well) with any asus boards, including OCZ, G.Skill, Crucial etc.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> I'd still like the poll to be left alive for a bit longer to see if anyone else has had similar experiences.
> 
> Like i said, this could be used as a reference, but if an admin feels this should be removed who am i to argue.



I prefer your current attitude - we were irritated only by the aggression you seemed to have focussed towards OCZ. If it is merely a warning thread then leave it at that - Company bashing without aggravating circumstances is not approved of.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2008)

will said:


> TBH on the memory lists I have seen for all the ASUS boards I have owned, they never actually have any RAM on them I've even heard of, maybe sometimes Kingston HyperX but thats about it... I've never found any RAM that doesnt work (or OC well) with any asus boards, including OCZ, G.Skill, Crucial etc.



Yeah, your right there. But, its all ways up to the user. I mean, yeah, you may "have to" go with what they say. But, memory is memory... Thats the way I see at it. There is a few companies I wouldn't go for, but that is me...


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry if you get the impression that I am "company bashing", which isn't my intention.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 21, 2008)

Well im using rampage and 4gig ocz reapers the 2 gig modules arent the best overclockers to start with had them stable at 960mhz but its hard to get the ram working great with preformance tweaks seems to run alot better at 900mhz But im using xp32bit so im gonna down grade to 2x1 gig soon but im definatly not going ocz on this board it was great ram in my gigabyte board but the rampage is capable of dragging alot more preformance out of memory modules and the ocz does'nt seem to have what it takes.I got a boost from say 5000/mb speeds to over 8000/mb speeds but i know good ddr2 can get at least 10,000/mb using everest benching.

Its a shame really the reapers are lovley looking kit and has great cooling system they never really get warm never mind hot!! just wish they used a bit better memory modules but i guess for the price they are i cant complain.

And i aint ocz bashing either.In my old athlon 64 rig i had some ocz gold in it.
I came 2nd in latency benching right here on tpu few years ago now though.
OCZ can produce some great ram you just cant beat them all though its dog eat dog.Theres alot of competition out there.


----------



## infrared (Apr 21, 2008)

From the start of this thread, nothing has been discussed about the settings used while trying to get to 1000mhz 1:1. Not doubting your ability or anything, but it's easy to overlook a setting. Check voltages (2.0v+ for 1000mhz CL5), timings, and subtimings. Try setting a higher tRFC timing of 45-50. You can even try using a different fsb/ram divider to find out if it's the motherboard just not playing ball. Set 400mhz fsb, and a 4:5 divider as an experiment.

Hold onto the ram for a while, and with the next few bios revisions you may find it works better. I have just recently had exactly the same problem with some SuperTalent ram i bought of Paulieg. It just wouldn't work at anything over 900mhz on my P5K Deluxe, even after days of tinkering. And yet it worked great on my brother's Abit IP35. Updated the bios as a last ditch attempt, and now it's awesome, reaching 1240mhz+ with 2.3v and 10,400mb/s Read in everest.

Hope that all made sence


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 21, 2008)

I as well have owned a lot of excellent OCZ ram, mainly from the DDR1 days, and coming from a previous BH5 (i think it was BH5) chip owner, I will say again that OCZ has created excellent sets of RAMS.

I have tried way over 2.1volts, actually over 2.2volts to sustain any kind of stability and I've been trying tRFC 45-50 and 50 seems to be an okay setting however, my RAM is rated 42 and there is no 42 option on the rampage, there's 40, 45, and 50 i believe.

Now knowing that the rated setting is not availible on the rampage also points out a possible incompatibility issue.

I have tried other deviders as well but the rampage doesn't have options of slower ram speeds : higher cpu FSB, the lowest  is 1:1

I have gotten into windows easily at 1000mhz using faster ram than cpu ratio. I didn't run any stability tests or anything because I am not ever going to use my e8400 at stock, or below 4.3ghz 

If the ram runs fine at 1000mhz on that devider, sure it may seem more of a motherboard issue. But OCZ claims the issue is that the motherboard cannot sustain that FSB, and that's not the case.

If I used a good set of 800mhz ram lets say...crosshairs, or mushkins, that are listed under asus's combatibility page in the user manual, i'm pretty sure they would hit 1:1 ratio 1000mhz without a problem.

I still believe it's a compatibility issue, but that's just my piece to the pie


----------

